# Behr Stripper #992



## beppington (Feb 24, 2010)

I dunno about the #992 part, but "Behr Stripper" ... come on, that's kinda funny


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Feb 24, 2010)

Knock yourself out, man.  Enjoy.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Feb 24, 2010)

Go nutz.






Just imagine he/she WAS wearing clothes.


----------



## beppington (Feb 25, 2010)

Nestor_Kelebay said:


> Knock yourself out, man.  Enjoy.



Haha! Yes!


----------



## TxBuilder (Feb 25, 2010)

LOL. Were do you find a stripping bear Nestor?


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Feb 25, 2010)

TxBuilder said:


> LOL. Were do you find a stripping bear Nestor?



1.Open a new window
2. Go to Google's home page in that new window
3. In the menu at the top, click on "Images" (so that Google searches for images, not web pages)
4. Type in the search words. (in my case I Googled "bear stripper")
5. .jpg files will be static images, .gif files will often be moving images

Then just click on the image and Google will open the web page where the image occurs.

6. Right click on the image, and then click on "Properties"
7. Highlight the URL and then hit CtrlC to copy the URL to the clip board.
8. Click on the postcard at the top of this text entry area on your site to insert an image.
9. Hit CtrlV to copy the URL into the text entry area.
10. You can copy moving .gif images exactly the same way as static .jpg images.
11. See:






a girl doing the Macarena dance


----------



## TxBuilder (Feb 25, 2010)

I know that but I assumed it was already on your computer like you had been hitting up bear strippers and this thread just so happened to come along.


----------



## beppington (Feb 25, 2010)

TxBuilder said:


> I know that but I assumed it was already on your computer like you had been hitting up bear strippers and this thread just so happened to come along.



HAHAHA! Now that is some funny stuff!!! "I been waitin' all my life to use my bear stripper pictures, and _finally_ my chance comes along ..." 

Wooo-wah-hahahahaha!!!!


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 25, 2010)

yea,,,about that...um..ah.. you just hafta know...auummm...yea...:rofl:


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Feb 25, 2010)

"George, I'll never make fun of you again for taking that
 elephant gun with you everywhere you go."

Yeah, I had that image of a bear stripping off his fur for years, and when Beppington gave me the excuse I needed to use it, I pounced....


----------



## kaytav (Apr 16, 2011)

Nestor_Kelebay said:


> Knock yourself out, man.  Enjoy.



Hahaha this bear is really funny, now from when these bears started stripping?


----------

